# ZILLA KILLAS...Mount up!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Attention troops, we have now taken down three of the biggest players on this forum. We went straight to the top dog and had a successful mission against our nemesis Shuckins and Zilla. We then went after Smelvis (and Dave) AND the entire US military and we won. Then we decided to turn our sights on our mortal ememy, the Prancing Pony himself and we bombed him into oblivion. I am thinking that we do yet another bomb...we will nail a poor, unsuspecting soul. The key to this bomb will be that we will choose someone who will NOT see it coming at all, yet is very deserving of complete and utter mailbox obliteration. Please PM me with your nominations and we will decide who should get ZILLA KILLED!

These are your orders, ZILLA KILLAS...MOUNT UP!
Sincerely,
Captain Ass :lever::spank::mn:fu

Projected Launch Date: 5/9/2011


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG mg:

Here we go again, men hide your women and children, get your combat gear, war is upon us.

AND NO ONE IS SAFE.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ay Ay Sir! Reporting to Duty as Ordered! :usa2:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Hide the women and children.....if it's anything like the last one, it's going to be huge. Total chaos and destruction!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, and even if you have not participarted in a previous Zilla Kill you are more than welcome to hop in with us on this (or any) bomb! Not only have we kiled zilla, but we worked with him on this last one...Ray has also helped out ZK's. So really we are an ever evolving bunch of lunatics that like blowing sh*t up! ound:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Primed and ready!!!

PM will be sent!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kipp, you guys mounting Pink Prancing Ponies again?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> OMG mg:
> 
> Here we go again, men hide your women and children, get your combat gear, war is upon us.
> 
> AND NO ONE IS SAFE.


+100, this is going to be fun to watch! :hat:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Put me down..


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Here we go again! :lol:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Put me down..


Ahh Yes - Join the Force, my son and ye shall find peace forever... _or something maniacal like that_


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Good thing I don't have a mailbox yet I'd hate to receive a blast on my newly painted appartment!

I'm a nurse and have my accreditation in cardio-respiratory reanimation just in case anyone gets hurt.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will join forces on this one, I am not nominating though


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I will join forces on this one, I am not nominating though


Holy Chit! RAY is joining us! Epic & Awesome! Welcome to ZK Forces brother! :woohoo:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Holy Chit! RAY is joining us! Epic & Awesome! Welcome to ZK Forces brother! :woohoo:


Not like he has a choice since ZK killed his pony. lmao.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be out of town on the 9th and won't be back until the 11th. So I'm willing to fire as always, but mine would not reach the target until the aftermath.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> Not like he has a choice since ZK killed his pony. lmao.


best post ever! ound:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sending PM with nomination.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> best post ever! ound:


Not so funny!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me in as always!! The last two were fun!! :woohoo:

I wish could have been a part of the first one as well!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

who is there left to bomb .... I think Kipp has lost it.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

MOUNT UP !!!! What do ya think of my suggestion Kippopotomus ?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Here we go again. 

You say I Bomb


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Unfortunately I won't be able to participate in this one. I am tapped out of stash and cash. Can I still nominate somebody?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to participate in this one. I am tapped out of stash and cash. Can I still nominate somebody?


Sir, Hell Yes, Sir !!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Waiting for time and target.........


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Waiting for launch sequence! And target!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Kipp, you guys mounting Pink Prancing Ponies again?


 Thats funny, you said mounting ponies. LOL. Just kidding guys. All of you guys are crazy. Have fun and cant wait to see.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Waiting for time and target.........


+1 - Lets Rock!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like it's another ZK dud.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Looks like it's another ZK dud.


Wait - I thought you were in on this one Ray?:llama:


----------

